

Ask HN: I just found out someone signed up with a stolen credit card.  What do I do now? - rishi

Should I report them?  If so how do I go about doing that?
======
pedalpete
Contact the credit card company and ask to speak to the fraud department. they
should be able to advise you on how to proceed.

------
matt1
How did you find out?

~~~
rishi
#1 the credit card holder contacted us #2 it was obvious when I looked, the
credit card billing address was in the US. Their store contact information was
based in the UK (my company Flying Cart allows people to easily build their
own online store)

